# San Miguel Workshop in San Diego



## bart (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey Folks,

If you happen to be in the San Diego area this Saturday my teacher, Ramon Rubia of San Miguel Eskrima, will be teaching a workshop. 


DATE: APRIL 30th 2005
TIME: 1:30 pm to 5:30 pm (1:15 pm check-in time)
PLACE:  CANYONSIDE RECREATION CENTER
	12350 BLACK MOUNTAIN RD.
	SAN DIEGO, CA 92129
PRICE: $45 

For more information go to: 

http://www.sanmigueleskrima.com/news.htm


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey Bart,

Would you do me a favor?

Mr. Rubia and I had some conversations a couple of years ago. Please pass on my respects and best wishes for this event.

Thank you
 :asian:


----------



## bart (Apr 29, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Hey Bart,
> 
> Would you do me a favor?
> 
> ...



Thanks Rich. No problem, I will pass it on.


----------



## Dagatan (May 2, 2005)

Hi Bart,
Can you delete your mailbox so I can reply to your PM? Your mailbox is full right now. Thanks.


----------



## bart (May 3, 2005)

Dagatan said:
			
		

> Hi Bart,
> Can you delete your mailbox so I can reply to your PM? Your mailbox is full right now. Thanks.



Thanks for the reminder. I didn't even know I had that many. I look forward to your message. 

You can also email me at bhubbard@capitaldocepares.com. Thanks again.


----------

